# Are these eggs?



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi there, just joined the forum! I've had my 2 azureus for around 3 months now. 
I've just recently seen these objects in the vivarium-








they were in water and I've only found them through drainage. 

Are these eggs? My frogs are only around 8 months old, I thought they weren't sexually mature. I don't know why they are producing eggs if that's what these are.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are not eggs. They look like an additive to potting soil.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I agree. But put some leaf litter in the viv and a coc hut with a petri dish. They will usually lay in there. They are to young but you never know!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a pair of tiny bowie-balls:


source:Bohemea


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

fieldnstream said:


> Looks like a pair of tiny bowie-balls:
> 
> 
> source:Bohemea


saaaaraaaaahhhh


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like the gel balls used for decoration with plants.
Can also be used as cricket gel


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

billschwinn said:


> Those are not eggs. They look like an additive to potting soil.


aahhh thank you. how strange that I didn't see them before. Are they harmful to the frogs? They seem to have put them in the water themselves and appeared a little protective over them which is why I thought it may be eggs.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

fieldnstream said:


> Looks like a pair of tiny bowie-balls:
> 
> 
> source:Bohemea


Field, how would you know that?


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

I have seen little gel balls like that and some green ones in my viv's that have snuck in on the roots that I didn't see when I put them in the tank but they seem to get out of the roots so you can see them. The first few times I saw them I got excited until I noticed that there was no egg in the "gel".

Good luck, Curtis


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Field, how would you know that?


Ah-ha! Field is really Mick Jagger!!!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I'd say those are eggs, but their not the eggs your looking for. They look like snail/slug eggs. Do you have slugs in the tank? You might. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

crittercurt said:


> I have seen little gel balls like that and some green ones in my viv's that have snuck in on the roots that I didn't see when I put them in the tank but they seem to get out of the roots so you can see them. The first few times I saw them I got excited until I noticed that there was no egg in the "gel".
> 
> Good luck, Curtis


Yes, me too. I thought they may just be unfertilized eggs as my frogs aren't mature yet. Thanks! 
Does anyone know if they are harmful to the frogs?


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

chuckpowell said:


> I'd say those are eggs, but their not the eggs your looking for. They look like snail/slug eggs. Do you have slugs in the tank? You might.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


no I haven't seen any snails or slugs. They're pretty big for a snail to produce?


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

They are the gel balls for sure.
If they are harmfull to the frogs... no idea, but it's something similair to the substance used for cricket gel.

www.google.nl/search?q=water+gel+ba....,cf.osb&fp=743605ec3fe134f9&biw=1173&bih=712


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Those are not dart frog eggs. I can't really help with what they are, but here is a picture of some azureus eggs. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/67022-azureus-surprise.html http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/78089-interesting-azureus-eggs.html


----------

